# Oh Boy!! seen the 5000 series cub



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

went to the local farm fleet store today and seen the 5152 series cub cadet 60 inch deck ,rops, 3pt hitch 27hp motor, oooh nice garden tractor,what a sweet looking little tractor, makes me want to sell my new gt5000 craftsman but my wife would kill me so all i can do is drool


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes they are very nice tractors and my wife is like yours she would kill me to 
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Have you guys tried buying the wife something, and no not an appliance for the house. Get her something she can enjoy as much as you enjoy the tractor just try not to spend as much. Might work at least once?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Have you guys tried buying the wife something, and no not an appliance for the house. Get her something she can enjoy as much as you enjoy the tractor just try not to spend as much. Might work at least once? *


You mean like a PTO driven tiller for her flower garden?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I tried That Mow*

I bought her a bulldozer, when I bought my new three point tiller and she has not used it yet. If it were not for the fact that I drive it,poor thing would rust away.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's exactly what I was talking about!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Have you guys tried buying the wife something, and no not an appliance for the house. Get her something she can enjoy as much as you enjoy the tractor just try not to spend as much. Might work at least once? *


See my wife is one of those girls where I could do that. If it was not for the money part, she would be REAL happy if I came home with something like a skidstear/loader etc. She loves working outside, doing plantings, and lawn work. We normaly have to fight to decide who mows the lawn. 

Slip.... if I brought home a working bulldozer, that was not paid for out of the house money, I would not see her for about 3 days. She would be out in the yard clearing stumps out.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

How much $$ was the cub?


----------

